# Perspective...with a little humor thrown in.



## ky55 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2018)

Lololol
Great!!!


----------



## 660griz (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you, all knowing flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 11, 2018)

ky55 said:


>


I was a Pastafarian for six months before I found out the lady priest wasn't supposed to undress me in the rectory.  ( I have a lawsuit pending, I was too intoxicated to consent)


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I was a Pastafarian for six months before I found out the lady priest wasn't supposed to undress me in the rectory.  ( I have a lawsuit pending, I was too intoxicated to consent)



Some prefer to give it, and some prefer to take it in the rectory.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I was a Pastafarian for six months before I found out the lady priest wasn't supposed to undress me in the rectory.  ( I have a lawsuit pending, I was too intoxicated to consent)



I think I have my copy of the Noodle International Version somewhere......


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 11, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Some prefer to give it, and some prefer to take it in the rectory.


I dont think I can respond to that without crossing a line on here.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 11, 2018)

I felt good as a Pastafarian. Nice people, felt like home, then the whole gluten thing came up and split the congregation


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I dont think I can respond to that without crossing a line on here.




Gotta be clever


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I felt good as a Pastafarian. Nice people, felt like home, then the whole gluten thing came up and split the congregation



Don't bring up "pre-sauced" or "sauce with your free will" in here.  Someone will get banded.


----------



## ky55 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I felt good as a Pastafarian. Nice people, felt like home, then the whole gluten thing came up and split the congregation



I feel good as a Whiskeypalian. 
Any time there are four of us gathered together there is always a fifth.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 16, 2018)

ky55 said:


> I feel good as a Whiskeypalian.
> Any time there are four of us gathered together there is always a fifth.


I am going to use that line.


----------



## ky55 (Oct 16, 2018)

660griz said:


> I am going to use that line.



No problem!
I plagiarized it somewhere so long ago that I forgot where!


----------

